# JSF Menu



## Guest (26. Aug 2005)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie man in JSF ein Menü erstellen kann. Dabei meine so ähnlich wie bei Windows. Wenn ich z.B.: auf den Menüpunkt Datei klicke kommen die Unterpunkte Speichern unter, Öffnene usw. .
So etwas ähnliches will ich auch für meine Webapplikation erstellen um Platz in der Navigationsleiste zu sparen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??

mfg manuel


----------



## daLenz (26. Aug 2005)

hi,

für das gibt es in jsf die custom components und die custom renderer.

hier hast du eine grobe übersicht, was man damit so machen kann

http://jal.sun.com/services/jsf-components/index.jsp

mit custom components hast du die möglichkeit, von der UIComponent aus, deine eigene componente (und den dazugehörigen renderer) zu gestalten. ist jedoch nicht ganz so einfach...

...und weiter hilft nur noch: einlesen,einlesen,einlesen...

(vielleicht findest du aber auch irgendwo im internet eine solche componente...dann hilft suchen,suchen,suchen )


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2005)

Ja so ginge es auch. Das ist mir jedoch zu umständlich und zu kompliziert. Ich werde das ganze mit der JSF 
Implementierung *MyFaces* machen (LINK: http://myfaces.org/).
Hier gibt es bereits viele vorgefertigte Sachen wie Menüs, Trees, Calendar ... usw. .

Mfg manuel


----------

